# Quick update (me now)



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Been drug free for about 8 months now


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Poser :kiss:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good big man, I've missed your pictures


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

You look great, fair play


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

As always looking gd Frank!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you boys and girls

Now where's this warm weather coming :/


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Its already been m8!! Cant w8 til I look like that!! Wont be long!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Elle how's things wiv you going??


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Franki is back!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Franki and splinter all in the same week!

I just cant contain my excitement here. ......


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol brocky


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!!

Looking good as ever big man...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

How you doing dorse all well I hope?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

franki3 said:


> How you doing dorse all well I hope?


Surviving fella, surviving. Probably no closer to looking like you as I was this time like yr but still enjoying myself all the same!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't worry the lighting done me loads of favours

I'm not training no where near as hard as I was

Im virtually eating wot I want but not going silly at the same time

Enjoying it more tbh no pressure to look a certain way


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Me and you a year ago, oh dear!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol nearly missed this, looking good, nice to see you around.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Thanks Elle how's things wiv you going??


All ok, I'm alive at least!! I'm not very well, but I'm having more good days than bad at the moment... Apart from sleeping all the time  fat as a mini walrus but mainly water due to steroids I'm taking for my flare up. I'll be back ;-)

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------

